# Best Dog Food?



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

I know there is some debate but I am curious to see what type of dog kibble everyone thinks is best.

Looking forward to reading your replies


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wellness LBP is what i use..


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

If one hundred people respond, you are likely to get about 90 different answers! What's best for one dog isn't best for another or all dogs. 

At my house, we feed Fromm - We rotate between the Whitefish and Potato and the Duck and Sweet Potato, but lean more towards the whitefish. We also top Sawyer's food with this (see link), which I make with ground turkey (we discovered this food when Sophie was sick). He looooooooooooves it! He also gets Omega 3 supplements.

PetMix Homemade Dog Food Recipe | Grain Free | Dog Cancer Diet


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll keep this simple...  

1. I like shiny respectable looking dog foods sold only at petstores. No grocery store type kibble. Our first golden ate something like that and he died when he was 6. Probably unrelated, but being careful makes me feel better. 

2. Big type kibble for big dogs. The small kibble isn't as satisfying or filling for them. 

3. Grains aren't evil. 

4. Only named meats (Chicken, Lamb, Buffalo, Venison, Salmon, etc). If I see "animal by products" or "fish meal", then I assume that permits the dog food company to legally put anything into the dog food. 

5. If the kibble smells and looks greasy, then it's probably going to cause stomach issues.

6. If my dog refuses to eat it or eats it slowly, then the bag's probably bad and needs to go back to the store. 

7. I like rice in dog food - it's nice and filling for the dogs, and it's the first thing I give my guys to settle their stomachs. But I don't want corn products.

8. Putting a holistic label on the bag usually helps attract my attention, but if on the ingredients label the kibble appears to be exactly the same as something $20 cheaper, I'm not buying it. 

9. It always help if my dog gobbles up the food like it's a big boy hamburger.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

like the rice in the kibble too


----------



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry everyone I meant to ask what the best brand of dog food would be  I have my other dog on Blue Buffalo and that has worked well for her.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Again, everybody is going to have a favorite and they'll all be different. Look at the poll thread on what people are feeding. There is no 'best' just what works for your particular dog and budget. Some dogs do well on the foods that contain grains but some don't. Some people like fish, some can't stand the smell of fish breath. Some dogs can handle a richer food, some need something with less fat. Some people like more protein for their active dogs, but a dog that is crated all day probably doesn't need it. We tried a premium grain free dog food that a lot of people on the forum use and Ben's fur turned dull and brittle and fell out. We went back to Purina Pro Plan and it grew back thick and lusterous. This really is a case where YMMV.


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

Different people have different opinions. Some people get great results with Pro Plan, Eukanaba, Royal Canin, etc. I personally don't feel comfortable with those foods and try to cater my dog's carnivorous classification as closely as possible without switching to 100% raw, which is not possible for me currently. 

I feed Orijen & Evo kibble with lots of 95% meat canned foods from Evo, Nature's Variety Instinct, Merrick Before Grain, Weruva, By Nature, etc. I also feed a raw meal 2-3 times a week for dental maintenance and because it's just fun to watch a dog eat raw . I want to try Back to Basics Pork, too, because of the high organ inclusion. 

The best kibble, *in my opinion*, is Orijen. Evo is even richer and has even more meat (why I feed it along with Orijen), but Orijen uses grass fed meats & wild caught fish. 

I think Weruva makes the best canned food. All the canned formulas contain only a small percentage of carbs and are made in a human food facility. The "Human Style" cans are very low in fat and great for dogs with pancreatitis, and the "kobe" cans are all meat except for the vitamins/minerals and some vegetable gums. 

I don't think any of those can top Prey Model Raw, though.

But, whatever works best for your dog really is the "best" food. 

Just like the others, I'm not anti-grain either. If Orijen or Evo had rice instead of potatoes, I'd be just as eager to buy them. I just hate when corn gluten is used to unnoticeably boost the protein analysis significantly. 

My Requirements for Dog Food: 
- No cheap fillers like brewer's rice or soybean hulls ("floor sweepings") 
- No unspecified meat/meat by-products (specified by-products like beef liver or pork kidneys is fine) 
- High meat content 
- No artificial dyes, flavors, preservatives (BHT, ethoxyquin, etc.), or menadione 
- Under $2.50/lb


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Launi said:


> My Requirements for Dog Food:
> - No cheap fillers like brewer's rice or soybean hulls ("floor sweepings")
> - No unspecified meat/meat by-products (specified by-products like beef liver or pork kidneys is fine)
> - High meat content
> ...


Well at $2.50lb that would be $100 for a 40lb bag or $75 for a 30lb. That should cover 95% of the products out there.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

My favorite has been Nutro for 10 years and I have worked for them for 8. Every performance claim by Nutro has turned out to be true for both my dogs and my cats. 

I know you want names of products but I wanted to say Kate gave great advice. I would add all natural to her checklist.


----------



## mintteagirl (Apr 4, 2010)

orijen and acana.


----------

